# Barrow built and returned?



## cockerhoop (Jun 10, 2004)

Just wondering with Astue leaving Barrow and not to return, plus Trafalgar being retired, and not having returned to her build port since being completed,
does anyone have any records of Barrow built ships that have returned to Barrow during their careers?


----------



## vectiscol (Oct 14, 2006)

The old Lady of Mann, which was built by Vickers in 1930, was laid up in Barrow docks in the late 1960's.


----------



## cockerhoop (Jun 10, 2004)

Thanks i remember seeing her as a child where the Sealandia now is


----------

